# Weston Freezer Paper (Coated)



## Swampworks (Jun 8, 2018)

Ordered "butcher paper" from a local restaurant supply store and got Weston Coated Freezer Paper. I assume this is NOT what I want to wrap a brisket in, right? Can anyone confirm?

Thanks


----------



## dcecil (Jun 8, 2018)

I have been told to not use coated paper and I listened to that.   I have no facts for you but the waxy coating does not seem like it would like heat.  Seems like it’s more for containing moisture.  One of the pros will chime in soon


----------



## daveomak (Jun 8, 2018)

Nope on the freezer paper....  I use the "pink butcher paper" from Amazon....  Make sure it is USDA certified....   you don't want paper made from recycled goods...
https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_s...60N5DV8X95I&rh=i:aps,k:pink+butcher+paper+bbq


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 10, 2018)

No, definitely not what you want.  But great to freeze meat in - take advantage of bulk buys!


----------

